# Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge



## Inuyascha3112 (17. Januar 2015)

*Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Hallo Liebe PCHG Com,
ich würde gerne mal wisseen welcher CPU Kühler für den i7-4790K geeignet ist.
Folgende Specks: 
MB:MSI Gaming 9ACK 
CPU:i7-4790K
NT:Corsair PSU 860
Lüfter:4 Rot leuchtende Gehäuselüfter verbaut
CPU Lüfter:ein dunkel Lila leuchtender Lüfter
Gehäuse:Coolermaster HAF 922

Ich würde gerne das ganze so im Black/Red halten wollen.

Bitte schreibt eure Vorschläge rein mit einer guten Begründung wenn möglich!

MFG Inuyascha3112


----------



## NuVirus (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Prolimatech Black Genesis KÃ¼hlkÃ¶rper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dazu Lüfter der für dich passend ist, dann hast nen sehr guten Kühler.


----------



## max0r_ (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre auch noch ein sehr guter Kühler!


----------



## rackcity (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## claster17 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Cryorig R1 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



rackcity schrieb:


> Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Mir ist fast kein Konzept bekannt, wo Noctua Produkte optisch passen


----------



## Zyklon83 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

P/L ganz klar den DRP 3 damit machste nichts verkehrt


----------



## Inuyascha3112 (18. Januar 2015)

Calster du nutzt einen BQT DarkRock 3 weshalb empfiehlst du den Cryorig R1? Und eine Frage zum Noctua NH-D15 gehen da auch andere Lüfter? Der Polimatech fällt schon mal raus.

Reicht auch der DarkRock 3 aus??


----------



## Hawkins (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist Top. Den kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen. Kühlung ist super und er ist angenehm leise.


----------



## NuVirus (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Hab irgendwo gelesen das es beim Noctua NH-D15 wohl nur über ne Bastellösung andere Lüfter gehen.

Der Dark Rock 3 wäre wohl ausreichend aber ist schon schlechter als der große Bruder, wird dann wohl nur etwas OC gehen.


----------



## XGamer98 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Alle empfohlenen Lüfter sind top, Der Noctua ist halt sehr teuer und sieht sche*** aus, beim Cryorig R1 musst du glaub ich noch andere Lüfter nehmen damit er sehr leise ist, der Prolimatech ist sehr groß und passt nicht überall je nach dem wie man ihn installiert.
Der Dark Rock 3 Pro währe auch meine Empfehlung ist aber relativ doof zu Montieren aber macht man ja auch nicht alle 2 Wochen^^
Der Dark Rock 3 (ohne Pro) würde auch reichen aber ist halt nicht ganz so stark wie der mit Pro zusatz. kleine Übertaktungsrahmen gibt es aber denk ich trotzdem. Er ist glaub ich verhältnismäßig relativ teuer, da könnte man evtl. auch den EKL Alenföhn Brocken 2 nehmen.
MfG, Niklas


----------



## NuVirus (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Was hälst du von Prolimatech Black Megahalems KÃ¼hlkÃ¶rper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und wieso fällt der Prolimatech Genesis raus?

Den kannst auch mal anschauen hat halt etwas blau drin:
Prolimatech Armageddon Blue KÃ¼hlkÃ¶rper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder vll passender Ton zum MSI Board: Prolimatech Red Megahalems KÃ¼hlkÃ¶rper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## claster17 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Mein 4790K läuft trotz 1,15V in beispielsweise Watchdogs auf 75-80°C. Habe bereits eine andere WLP drauf und konnte selbst bei offenem Gehäuse keine wirkliche Verbesserung feststellen. Es ist gut möglich, dass speziell bei mir die WLP unter dem IHS besonders schlecht ist.
Ich habe mich damals für den non-Pro entschieden, weil ich meinen RAM nicht blockieren wollte und ich den Pro etwas sehr klobig finde. Hätte ich früher vom Cryorig R1 Universal gehört, hätte ich den sofort gekauft, weil er perfekt in mein Farbkonzept passt (schwarz-weiß)



XGamer98 schrieb:


> beim Cryorig R1 musst du glaub ich noch andere Lüfter nehmen damit er sehr leise ist



Der ist nicht laut. Habe einem Freund diesen auf seinen 4790K gesetzt und er war nicht herauszuhören (könnte aber auch an seinem HAF X liegen)


----------



## Inuyascha3112 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Der Cryorig R1 sieht echt net aus und der Prolimatech Black Megahalems sieht echt net aus. Der BlackRock 3 Pro sieht echt einwenig bullig aus. sind die Lüfter beim BlackRock 3 Pro tauschbar? Und von welchen Herrstelelr würdet ihr den Leuchtende Lüfter empfehlen? Ist den beim Cryorig R1 Universal/Ultimate den der Lüfter tausch einfach?
Ist den vom Cryorig R1 Ultimate auch zu empfehen?


----------



## claster17 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Der R1 Universal ist durch den schmalen Lüfter ein wenig lauter und leistungsmäßig minimal schlechter. Farblich passt der Ultimate bei dir besser, nur musst du dann auf RAM-Höhe achten.

Beim Ultimate sollte man ohne Probleme auch andere Lüfter benutzen können. Zumindest wurde er bei vielen Tests mit Referenzlüftern bestückt


----------



## Inuyascha3112 (18. Januar 2015)

nur leider fällt der R1 auch weg für das jetzige gehäuse da cpu kühler nicht mehr als 160mm hoch sein darf. werde wohl auch gehüse wechseln müssen wenn ich den r1 nehmen will.habe mal bei cryorig auf der Seite geschaut da gibt es noch den H5 Universal. ist der auch zu emphelen wenn ich nicht noch ein neues Gehäuse kaufen will??

Würde auch eine Kompackt Wasserkühlung wie RaiJinteks Triton reichen?


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*



Inuyascha3112 schrieb:


> Würde auch eine Kompackt Wasserkühlung wie RaiJinteks Triton reichen?



Bisschen laut, oder?


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Dann werfe ich doch mal was ganz anderes in die Runde Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz 

mfg


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*



Inuyascha3112 schrieb:


> Würde auch eine Kompackt Wasserkühlung wie RaiJinteks Triton reichen?



Reichen definitiv, die Kühlleistung liegt auf dem Level der genannte Dual-Tower Luftkühler. Laut der Produktseite passt in dein HAF 922  ein 240mm Radiator auch in den Deckel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pumpen sind für größere Kreisläufe ausgelegt und sind aufgrund ihrer kleinen Größe mit 12V nicht leise. Da in deinem Fall nur die CPU gekühl werden soll kannst du die Pumpen auch mit der halben Drehzahl laufen lassen.

Alternative zur Triton: Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190)

Bei der Triton ist ein roter Wasserzusatz dabei, das passt zu deiner Schwarz/Roten Hardware. Die Eisberg hat einen für geringe Lüfterdrehzahlen ausgelegten Kupferradiator. Beide gehen in Ordnung.


----------



## matti30 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Noctua NH-U14S

hab den seit ein paar Tagen und bin begeistert. Der Lüfter ist klasse, herrlich laufruhig und leise.


----------



## MusicX123 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

meine Empfehlung: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 
dazu die beste Wärmeleitpaste Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 3.5g Spritze und er wird flüsterleise sein 

KEINE KoWaKü!!! Zu teuer und viel zu laut im gegensatz zu nem guten LuKü wie der DRP3. 

Gruß MusicX


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Ich habe die Platzverhältnisse genauer angeschaut. Ein 30mm tiefer Radiator mit 25mm tiefen Lüfter wird wahrscheinlich mit dem oberen Kühler auf deinem Mainboard kollidieren.
Eine AiO-Wakü kommt also nicht in Frage.


----------



## Inuyascha3112 (18. Januar 2015)

also eher den darkrock 3 bzw pro oder halt den Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz?  Soll ich lieber noch ein neues Gehäuse wie Coolermaster HAF 932 Advanced,Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower oder Aerocool Xpredator X3 Midi-Tower - schwarz/rot? Was meint ihr? Was sollte ich euer Meinnung nach machen? Bin für vorschläge offen!

Nur zur Info wie schon Geschrieben past im aktuellen Gehäuse ein CPU Kühler mit Maximal 160mm rein. Bitte weiteren Rat.


----------



## Klutten (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Nur mal als Anmerkung. Nahezu jeder deiner Beiträge ist ein Doppelpost. Nutze bitte ab sofort den "Bearbeiten"-Button, wenn du einem vorherigen Beitrag etwas hinzufügen möchtest.


----------



## Inuyascha3112 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cpu Kühler für i7-4790K Vorschläge*

Danke erst mal für die ganze Vorschläge. Ich habe mich jetzt für die RAIJINTEK Triton entschieden und werde auch ein neues Gehäuse kaufen und zwar das PHANTEKS Enthoo Luxe. Vllt kann mir ja wer noch gute Rot Leuchtetende Lüfter empfeheln die ich auf den Radiator machen kann, Ich danke für die Hilfe.

MFG Inuyascha3112


----------

